# SIC'N'TWISTED "2"



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE WE GO........... STARTING WITH MY CUSTOM MADE SHIRT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE FRAME WHEN I GOT IT FROM RAUL (SOCIOS B.C PREZ)


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AFTER A LITTLE SANDING


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GETTING READY TO WELD


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

nice sic looks like a good start i hope this one becomes better than the other one


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 22 2006, 08:13 PM~4683319
> *GETTING READY TO WELD
> *


Looking good keep them pics coming


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

STARTING THE TANK


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE OTHER SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CAPPED OFF


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BOTTOM OF TANK CAPPED OFF


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

so far looking good keep up the good work


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BEHIND THE SEAT CAPPED OFF


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

looks good SIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BOTTOM VIEW


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Right on Danny...Keep up the good work bro...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE SMOOTH LOOK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks good.. hopefully u let me paint it....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TOMORROW WE WILL GRIND AND SEAM WELD AND GO FROM THERE


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

look good bro


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

nice alot got done in a short time got any ideas on paint or anything


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

DAMN FOOL LOOKING GOOD YOU SHOULD STEP UP YOUR GAME A LIL BIT.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 22 2006, 08:56 PM~4683492
> *DAMN FOOL LOOKING GOOD YOU SHOULD STEP UP YOUR GAME A LIL BIT.
> *



WHAT DO YOU MEAN


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just a tank for this one? id put that shirt img on the bike as a murl  lookin good


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 22 2006, 09:57 PM~4683938
> *just a tank for this one? id put that shirt img on the bike as a murl   lookin good
> *


Need some pics of that one for the site


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice bro

cant wait 2 see this bitch finish!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Jan 23 2006, 04:10 AM~4684028
> *Need some pics of that one for the site
> *


what picz?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EVERYONE BETTER WATCH OUT FOR THIS BIKE, BELIEVE ME!!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

QUOTE(FAYGO JOKER @ Jan 22 2006, 08:56 PM) 
DAMN FOOL LOOKING GOOD YOU SHOULD STEP UP YOUR GAME A LIL BIT.



> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 22 2006, 08:04 PM~4683568
> *[/color]
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN
> *



ya skirts man some real crazy ones man


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Good Luck


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 22 2006, 10:56 PM~4683492
> *DAMN FOOL LOOKING GOOD YOU SHOULD STEP UP YOUR GAME A LIL BIT.
> *


yeah maybe some cool parts! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

way to go Danny, keep the pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2006, 10:00 PM~4684354
> *  EVERYONE BETTER WATCH OUT FOR THIS BIKE, BELIEVE ME!!!!!
> *


 :0 I'M SKUUUUURD!!!!!!! :ugh:     
:roflmao: GOOD LUCK HOMIE, YOU KNOW I'M ON THE TEAM!!!!!


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Looking good Sic. :thumbsup:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

SO WHATS THE PLAN FOR THS ONE?..ITS LOOKN GOOD SO FAR..PRETTY GOOD PICS


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

looks good so far! cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its time for the California b.c. to shine. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sure he has some cool tricks up his sleeve!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2006, 09:28 AM~4686522
> *Its time for the California b.c. to shine.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ::


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i liked the original, it was nice and clean.


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

the name explains it all sic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 23 2006, 10:31 AM~4686532
> *I'm sure he has some cool tricks up his sleeve!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

topics like this really encourage me to do more and work on the bikes, too bad i'm lazy, LOL


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

looks good bro. cant wait to see the forks on it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Jan 23 2006, 09:14 PM~4690716
> *looks good bro. cant wait to see the forks on it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 24 2006, 03:09 AM~4690686
> *topics like this really encourage me to do more and work on the bikes, too bad i'm lazy, LOL
> *


couch potatooooooooo :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2006, 10:28 AM~4686522
> *Its time for the California b.c. to shine.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 23 2006, 08:09 PM~4690686
> *topics like this really encourage me to do more and work on the bikes, too bad i'm lazy, LOL
> *


We need to talk about that buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whos gunna paiint your bike dude


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

nice bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

got it all seam welded


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

other side


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

looking good


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

cant wait to see it done


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

a little sloppy but coming along nice... better then alot of people i seen on here jbwelding and fiberglassing.... i was impressed on the fiberglassing on a couple bikes tho.. lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2006, 07:23 PM~4696977
> *We need to talk about that buddy.  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice welds im watin for tax return to get my welder  :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Keep it up homie.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

that bike look like shit :around: :nono: :scrutinize: 






































hahahahahaha j/k nice work bro..................


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 29 2006, 10:11 PM~4731484
> *a little sloppy but coming along nice... better then alot of people i seen on here jbwelding and fiberglassing.... i was impressed on the fiberglassing on a couple bikes tho.. lol
> *


i know but when its all done you wont be able to tell


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Let me know when you need custom powder work...we got kandies coming in by the boat load!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 31 2006, 06:08 PM~4745664
> *Let me know when you need custom powder work...we got kandies coming in by the boat load!
> *


 :0


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

that frame looks really nice great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 30 2006, 03:44 PM~4736209
> *nice welds im watin for tax return to get my welder  :thumbsup:
> *


there alright  . na it looks good. when are you getting your forks back


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

witch forks??


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

youll see.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

looks alot better seam welded... the tack welded pics looked sloppy :thumbsup:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

More pics.. ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 1 2006, 12:33 AM~4748017
> *looks alot better seam welded... the tack welded pics looked sloppy :thumbsup:
> *


your suoosied to tack it. They say if you seam it you caan warp tha frame


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 5 2006, 11:04 AM~4781163
> *your suoosied to tack it.  They say if you seam it you caan warp tha frame
> *


ur supposed to tack it first then seam weld


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i do frames.. im not a rookie.... i tack weld all mines.... no seam welding for me... im just sayin his tacks looked sloppy... the seams look cleaner.... how bout if they used a tig welder?..... wit a tig welder it shouldnt warp....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All of that is irrelivant. Dosnt matter to him so it shouldnt matter to anyone else.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who cares how it look now its the end product that counts!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 5 2006, 04:36 PM~4783415
> *who cares how it look now its the end product that counts!
> *



Exactly! If your frame looked great during the build up and looked like shit at the end then its a failure...like that one bike that got posted yesterday or today. :0


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 5 2006, 05:40 PM~4783433
> *Exactly! If your frame looked great during the build up and looked like shit at the end then its a failure...like that one bike that got posted yesterday or today.  :0
> *


which 1


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Feb 5 2006, 04:44 PM~4783448
> *which 1
> *



Figure it out.


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 5 2006, 05:46 PM~4783458
> *Figure it out.
> *


what if i dont want to :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
my head hirts


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Feb 5 2006, 04:47 PM~4783468
> *what if i dont want to  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> my head <s>hirts</s> HURTS
> *


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 5 2006, 05:48 PM~4783472
> *
> *


thats what i thought at first but then i changed it damn


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 5 2006, 05:48 PM~4783472
> *
> *


owned


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

T T T :biggrin: SIC N TWISTED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS UP FUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

What color you doing this version bro?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

KANDY GREEN BRO


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 8 2006, 06:58 PM~4806902
> *KANDY GREEN BRO
> *














Kandy Green Powder! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 8 2006, 08:34 PM~4807124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:TRYING TO THINK OF WHAT I NEED POWDER COATED


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

wat up danny almost done wit number 2


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 8 2006, 08:34 PM~4807124
> *
> Kandy Green Powder!  :biggrin:
> *


i saw that picture on google


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

do you want a cookie fucking dumb ass :angry: you always have the haters out there talking shit but yea it will ruen out baller homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Feb 9 2006, 03:23 PM~4812584
> *do you want a cookie fucking dumb ass  :angry: you always have the haters out there talking shit but yea it will ruen out baller homie
> *


Whoa now!!! Slow down turbo...Ali is cool...just gotta know how to deal with him.  He's an english thug. :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 9 2006, 11:12 AM~4810426
> *wat up danny almost done wit number 2
> *


kind of


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO GET ANY MORE PICS OF THE PROGRESS BUT THE FRAME SHOULD BE PAINTED THURSDAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 14 2006, 06:39 PM~4849883
> *I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO GET ANY MORE PICS OF THE PROGRESS BUT THE FRAME SHOULD BE PAINTED THURSDAY
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who goin to pain it up? what color same as the sic n twisted original?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 14 2006, 07:57 PM~4850027
> *who goin to pain it up? what color same as the sic n twisted original?
> *


THE SAME PERSON THAT PAINTED THE FIRST ONE WILL PAINT THIS ONE TOO AND NO ITS NOT GOING TO BE THE EXACT SAME COLOR BUT IT WILL BE KANDY GREEN I PICKED A DIFFERENT BASE COLOR AND DIFFERENT COLOR KANDY THE OLD ONE WAS ORGANIC GREEN AND AND THE NEW ONE IS LEAFFE GREEN


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Cant wait to your bicycle done


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey Danny, your new bike is coming along nice, heres some pics to show you that your old parts went to a good home  










and the proud owner of them  










Oh yeah your bomba is looking sweet to  

Bevan


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

is that kid crouching to get in the pic


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 15 2006, 01:26 PM~4854428
> *did yall steal his parts and give them to a retarted kid?
> *


that's not even funny, that's probably his son jackass. :uh:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Feb 15 2006, 02:56 AM~4851986
> *Hey Danny, your new bike is coming along nice, heres some pics to show you that your old parts went to a good home
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

What the fuck, I brought these parts off Danny for my sons bike, and Danny ask to post some picks when it was done. My son is only 7 and was so happy when he got the bike he wanted some pics of him taken with the bike, and no he is not retarded.

Here in Australia, its hard to find someone to engrave so when Danny posted up the parts for sale, I jumped on them.

Why do you guys hate so much :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The bike looks cool homie.  No hate here.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree+Feb 15 2006, 01:40 PM~4854501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fucking idiots.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lol, ay ali I got this frame I bought, and there are holes drilled in it. Is there any way to fill it up good?


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 15 2006, 05:03 PM~4855674
> *aint no1 hatin.  chill before your blood get spilled.  thats my new motto.
> *


Chill, so you the one saying the parts are stollen and calling my son a retart, and you want me to sit back and take it :angry: now you want me to chill.

Sorry Danny for stuffing up your thread, just thought you would like to see the pics, but I guess it was a mistake, i'm outa here

Thanks to the guys that liked it.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Feb 15 2006, 05:19 PM~4855791
> *Chill, so you the one saying the parts are stollen and calling my son a retart, and you want me to sit back and take it  :angry:  now you want me to chill.
> 
> Sorry Danny for stuffing up your thread, just thought you would like to see the pics, but I guess it was a mistake, i'm outa here
> ...


NO NEED TO APOLOGIZE BEAVIN I WOULD HAVE DONE THE SAME ......THE BIKE LOOKS GREAT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


NO HE DIDNT STEAL THESE PARTS THESE ARE PARTS I SOLD HIM BEFORE MY BIKE WAS STOLEN


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Feb 15 2006, 01:56 AM~4851986
> *Hey Danny, your new bike is coming along nice, heres some pics to show you that your old parts went to a good home
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good homie  

Hey Danny I can't wait to see yo'bike finish


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Feb 15 2006, 01:56 AM~4851986
> *Hey Danny, your new bike is coming along nice, heres some pics to show you that your old parts went to a good home
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 15 2006, 08:47 PM~4856756
> *NO NEED TO APOLOGIZE BEAVIN I WOULD HAVE DONE THE SAME ......THE BIKE LOOKS GREAT HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> NO HE DIDNT STEAL THESE PARTS THESE ARE PARTS I SOLD HIM BEFORE MY BIKE WAS STOLEN
> *


My bad man, I interpreted it wrong, and i'm sorry. tryin to look out for people. I got some green mirrors, twist mirrors pay shipping and they are yours for free.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 15 2006, 08:18 PM~4856953
> *My bad man, I interpreted it wrong, and i'm sorry.  tryin to look out for people.  I got some green mirrors, twist mirrors pay shipping and they are yours for free.
> *


WHO ARE YOU TALKING TOO


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

you and Beavin


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 15 2006, 08:22 PM~4856978
> *you and Beavin
> *


I DONT NEED THEM BRO


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

aight, just tryin to make it up to yall. Everything I got Beavin already got too.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 15 2006, 09:18 PM~4856953
> *My bad man, I interpreted it wrong, and i'm sorry.  tryin to look out for people.  I got some green mirrors, twist mirrors pay shipping and they are yours for free.
> *


can i get them mirrors homie shipping would be about 5 dollars depending on were you ship them from


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Feb 15 2006, 08:35 PM~4857078
> *can i get them mirrors homie shipping would be about 5 dollars depending on were you ship them from
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ay u gotta frame I could buy? I'll ship them after I get back cause I'm goin to Mexico and I wont be able to get a ride to the post office between now and saturday morning.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

got any recent pics of ur bike sic?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 15 2006, 09:37 PM~4857094
> *ay u gotta frame I could buy?  I'll ship them after I get back cause I'm goin to Mexico and I wont be able to get a ride to the post office between now and saturday morning.
> *


i can probally sell you a bondo frame cuz i got 1 for eric and i still have an extra 1 but i dont know cuz my lil bro and my friend both want the other 1


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Feb 15 2006, 08:43 PM~4857148
> *i can probally sell you a bondo frame cuz i got 1 for eric and i still have an extra 1 but i dont know cuz my lil bro and my friend both want the other 1
> *


sell me one


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 15 2006, 09:45 PM~4857161
> *sell me one
> *


ill see later cuz i still need a frame for my bro and i gota give 1 to eric wait till i get the frames so i can take pics of them


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Feb 15 2006, 09:48 PM~4857196
> *ill see later cuz i still need a frame for my bro and i gota give 1 to eric wait till i get the frames so i can take pics of them
> *


Is it just a tank? Also if you knoow how much will you be lookin to get?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Feb 15 2006, 08:48 PM~4857196
> *ill see later cuz i still need a frame for my bro and i gota give 1 to eric wait till i get the frames so i can take pics of them
> *


forget eric sell me his :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 15 2006, 09:52 PM~4857232
> *forget eric sell me his :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 15 2006, 08:37 PM~4857097
> *got any recent pics of ur bike sic?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 15 2006, 09:52 PM~4857230
> *Is it just a tank?  Also if you knoow how much will you be lookin to get?
> *


ya its just a tank and i dont know how much i just need money for supplies


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

o ur bondoing it? Can I buy the straighht frame off you cause I just bought bondo and weld stuff


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 15 2006, 09:52 PM~4857232
> *forget eric sell me his :biggrin:
> *


lol eric is my boy i gota hook him up just like he did for me


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll hook you up too homie.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

nope the frame is already bondoed im tryin to get supplies for my new project...

sorry for messin up your topic sic hey blackwallstreet pm me with anymore ?'s


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Feb 15 2006, 09:03 PM~4857305
> *nope the frame is already bondoed im tryin to get supplies for my new project...
> 
> sorry for messin up your topic sic hey blackwallstreet pm me with anymore ?'s
> *


dont worry about it as long as i get a frame


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

my bad. Post more pics


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Oh, now I see what all the hype was about, I didn't know Dannys bike had been stolen, sorry to hear that, but do realy think that I would be stupid enough to post a pick of a bike built of stolen parts.

Good looking out though, and its all good this end, thanks for all the feed back.

Bevan


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah my bad, man. Glad were all good.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

got any pics of your bars yet?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

what bars?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to go over there today and take some pics. :cheesy:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

yay, please hurry up annd post them before I leave tommorow morning.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No problem, I will be leaving here in a bit and I will post in a few hours. Definatly before 8pm pacific.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks Socios


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2006, 02:49 PM~4875025
> *No problem, I will be leaving here in a bit and I will post in a few hours. Definatly before 8pm pacific.
> *


I can't wait!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

what time is it pacific, 3 hours back right?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw it today and I give it a :thumbsup: but Danny wants to post the pics tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, here is one pic. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice!!!!!! is that chrome or gold?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Gold homie. :biggrin:


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2006, 12:16 AM~4878838
> *Ok, here is one pic.  :biggrin:
> *


COULDNT HELP IT HUH!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PAINTED TO CHECK FOR IMPERFECTIONS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

damn sic they bad ass


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

sic


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2006, 02:16 AM~4878838
> *Ok, here is one pic.  :biggrin:
> *


[attachmentid=468663]

MORE!


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

damn very nice and clean frame :0


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

nice paint


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 19 2006, 08:44 AM~4879935
> *[attachmentid=468663]
> 
> MORE!
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

custom bars and mirrors


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice i love the mirrors


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

the forks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

the rims


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

steering wheel


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE FRAME AND FENDERS ARE WITH "WIM" SO HE CAN DO HIS MAGIC


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE FORKS ARE BY rrwayne........THE HANDLE BARS ARE BY D-TWIST....AND MIRRORS AND STEERING WHEEL ARE BY THE BONE COLLECTOR THANKS FELLAS
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

just need some pedals


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 19 2006, 05:08 PM~4882702
> *just need some pedals
> *


I AGREE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lookin good danny!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 19 2006, 05:31 PM~4882794
> *lookin good danny!!
> *


THANKS BRO, THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNIG WAIT UNTIL ITS COMPLETE I STILL HAVE A FEW TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lookin forward to seein it at LG show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 19 2006, 05:37 PM~4882823
> *lookin forward to seein it at LG show
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i thought uwas bringin it out ready or not? lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 19 2006, 06:10 PM~4883044
> *i thought uwas bringin it out ready or not? lol
> *


I WANT TO BUT I DONT THINK I WILL STILL UNDECIDED :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IF I GET THE REST OF MY STUFF ILL SHOW


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

did u paint ur frame urself?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 19 2006, 06:17 PM~4883103
> *did u paint ur frame urself?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 19 2006, 06:19 PM~4883112
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


what is that green called?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 19 2006, 06:19 PM~4883117
> *what is that green called?
> *


KANDY LEAFEE GREEN WITH A METALLIC LIME BASE AND GREEN PEARL


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 19 2006, 06:26 PM~4883164
> *KANDY LEAFEE GREEN WITH A METALLIC LIME BASE AND GREEN PEARL
> *


 :cheesy: sweeeet very nice green


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

this bike gonna be very sic!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

wow! that is coming out nice!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 19 2006, 07:43 PM~4883736
> * wow! that is coming out nice!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: why 3 fenders is it going to be a trike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Feb 20 2006, 04:34 AM~4885035
> *:biggrin: why 3 fenders is it going to be a trike
> *


yes sir!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

TAT LOOKS BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Feb 19 2006, 10:34 PM~4885035
> *:biggrin: why 3 fenders is it going to be a trike
> *


no one is just an extra one :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

very nice danny, i don't know why i hadn't seen this topic


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to busy skatebording again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 20 2006, 09:19 AM~4886836
> *very nice danny, i don't know why i hadn't seen this topic
> *


Keep an eye on it.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 20 2006, 10:54 AM~4887058
> *to busy skatebording again
> *


i agree


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 20 2006, 10:24 PM~4890697
> *HERE WIM KIND OF PITTED BUT A GOOD PLATER CAN TAKE CARE OF THAT
> *


what is that a cover for the tank kinda looks like the impala emblem


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Feb 20 2006, 09:28 PM~4890731
> *what is that a cover for the tank kinda looks like the impala emblem
> *


NO ITS A CAR PART


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 19 2006, 04:43 PM~4882535
> *THE FORKS ARE BY rrwayne........THE HANDLE BARS ARE BY D-TWIST....AND MIRRORS AND STEERING WHEEL ARE BY THE BONE COLLECTOR THANKS FELLAS
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn i missed alot but damn that shit sic :worship:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 20 2006, 08:24 PM~4890697
> *HERE WIM KIND OF PITTED BUT A GOOD PLATER CAN TAKE CARE OF THAT
> *


looks good to me!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 21 2006, 09:56 PM~4898618
> *looks good to me!!!!!!!
> *


  now hurry


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

what class are going to be in ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Feb 24 2006, 09:52 PM~4923586
> *what class are going to be in ?
> *


MILD


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Every thing looks real good sic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: been in the dungeon for a minute it's nice to come up for air and see the progress . love the green paint . :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Feb 25 2006, 07:40 AM~4925071
> *Every thing looks real good sic  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: been in the dungeon for a minute it's nice to come up for air and see the progress . love the green paint .  :thumbsup:
> *


have to agree on that! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Feb 25 2006, 05:40 AM~4925071
> *Every thing looks real good sic  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: been in the dungeon for a minute it's nice to come up for air and see the progress . love the green paint .  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks neal


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Sic how much the forks run you :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Sick Sic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

the pedals


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Dtwist :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

This bike is goin to be crazy when its done, when is your next show?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 26 2006, 08:10 PM~4934097
> *This bike is goin to be crazy when its done, when is your next show?
> *


i wont show the bike until april its going to be full of surprises


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 24 2006, 09:55 PM~4923609
> *MILD
> *


Good Luck with that class :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Feb 26 2006, 10:00 PM~4934963
> *Good Luck with that class :thumbsup:
> *


not a problem proud member of team bring it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BLING BLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

wath is the quality of the chrome on dat?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 27 2006, 04:54 PM~4940102
> *wath is the quality of the chrome on dat?
> *


SHOW, I HAD IT REDIPPED


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Where did you get that sprocket???


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

nice!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 27 2006, 05:04 PM~4940155
> *Where did you get that sprocket???
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 27 2006, 05:04 PM~4940155
> *Where did you get that sprocket???
> *


can't be too hard to get hold of because i saw a bike in england with one on


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Looking good. :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 27 2006, 04:05 PM~4940167
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT IT :biggrin:
> *




Dont be a dickface...did you buy it or have it made...thats all I really care about.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 27 2006, 05:07 PM~4940180
> *Dont be a dickface...did you buy it or have it made...thats all I really care about.
> *


:uh: I BOUGHT IT FROM MASTER LOWRIDER AND I WAS JUST FUCKING AROUND


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 27 2006, 04:08 PM~4940189
> *:uh: I BOUGHT IT FROM MASTER LOWRIDER
> *



Thanks. Its tight. Dont worry I wont buy one...i'm working on having one made. Thats why I asked. I thought maybe you had it made.


Hey uh...did you mean to PM me about powdercoating some knockoffs...or what? :funno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 27 2006, 05:06 PM~4940176
> *can't be too hard to get hold of because i saw a bike in england with one on
> *


GOOD FOR YOU


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

[attachmentid=480192]

The real thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^CANT WAIT TO SEE THOSE IN GOLD^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 27 2006, 05:53 PM~4940541
> *^^^^^^^^^^CANT WAIT TO SEE THOSE IN GOLD^^^^^^^^^^
> *


24k baby :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Feb 27 2006, 06:47 PM~4940981
> *24k baby :thumbsup:
> *


THE ONLY WAY TO GO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

its gonna kick ass :worship:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looking very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

cant wait to see it finished  :thumbsup:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i cant wait to see your bike sic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 11:59 AM~4946358
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 02:59 PM~4946358
> *
> *


you going to plate that with some gold too?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 28 2006, 01:01 PM~4946373
> *you going to plate that with some gold too?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 03:02 PM~4946384
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 06:59 PM~4946358
> *
> *


 its a trike couch!! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 12:06 PM~4946410
> *its a trike couch!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SURPRISE,SURPRISE,SURPRISE :0


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ (Oct 29, 2005)

THATS SICK :0 :0 :worship: !!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 12:14 PM~4946465
> *SURPRISE,SURPRISE,SURPRISE :0
> *


 :0 :0 Where is the rest of it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2006, 01:15 PM~4946484
> *:0  :0  Where is the rest of it?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what is it for?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 01:16 PM~4946491
> *what is it for?
> *


IF I TOLD YOU , IT WOULDN'T BE A SURPRISE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Feb 28 2006, 01:15 PM~4946475
> *THATS SICK :0  :0  :worship: !!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you have all of it or just some of it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2006, 01:45 PM~4946681
> *Do you have all of it or just some of it?
> *


ALL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

ohh!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 28 2006, 02:38 PM~4947105
> *ohh!
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i know what it is!!!!!!!!!! damn im so stupit!! its a sissor _ _ _ _


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 05:59 PM~4947777
> *i know what it is!!!!!!!!!! damn im so stupit!! its a sissor _ _ _ _
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 03:59 PM~4947777
> *i know what it is!!!!!!!!!! damn im so stupit!! its a sissor _ _ _ _
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA RAUL TOLD YOU :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 1 2006, 02:01 AM~4949094
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA RAUL TOLD YOU :biggrin:
> *


nop i thought bout it and looked at the holes on it and then it came to me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 07:01 PM~4949094
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA RAUL TOLD YOU :biggrin:
> *


No I didnt tell anyone.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2006, 10:12 PM~4949163
> *No I didnt tell anyone.
> *


ni yo i have not said a word raul
lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here ya go Danny, your pedals are done! I just have to smooth out the welds just like your handle bars! Hopefully I'll have them done and sent out this week. But I'm getting ready for a show in Toronto,so it's more likely they'll be sent out next week, but who knows! :biggrin: I'll see how much it is to three day them to you if you are in a hurry for them! PM later we'll hammer out the details!

[attachmentid=488258]

Here's a shot of the ends, I welded the pieces in so that there are no screws showing on the outside for the clean look! By the way these pedals TURN unlike most cutom pedals!

[attachmentid=488261]


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 6 2006, 10:27 AM~4986194
> *Here ya go Danny, your pedals are done! I just have to smooth out the welds just like your handle bars! Hopefully I'll have them done and sent out this week. But I'm getting ready for a show in Toronto,so it's more likely they'll be sent out next week, but who knows! :biggrin:  I'll see how much it is to three day them to you if you are in a hurry for them!  PM later we'll hammer out the details!
> 
> [attachmentid=488258]
> ...


     nice


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

yes they are sic very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here are some pics from Wim's camera phone. Thats not wim painting the frame but here is what he sent me. :biggrin: First the silver base.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

House of color candy organic green


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

that booth looks like the one here at work!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to see this in the sun. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2006, 12:16 PM~4986549
> *Here are some pics from Wim's camera phone. Thats not wim painting the frame but here is what he sent me.  :biggrin: First the silver base.
> *


i love seeing pics like that :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The next time you see this it will be pinstriped and muraled.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 6 2006, 10:18 AM~4986568
> *that booth looks like the one here at work!!
> *


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

wow i like that green is a nice color!!!!!!!!!
Now i really cant wait to see it when is done.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2006, 12:18 PM~4986573
> *more.
> *


i hope danny didn't want this to be a secret :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 6 2006, 01:34 PM~4986667
> *i hope danny didn't want this to be a secret  :biggrin:
> *


i think it was noe but raul cant keep a secrect!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is that pics of the bike redone? or old pics of its first paint?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 6 2006, 12:41 PM~4986715
> *is that pics of the bike redone? or old pics of its first paint?
> *


it had to be you to ask :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85+Mar 6 2006, 10:39 AM~4986704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked Danny first. :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

u need a gun incase some1 try it again smoke they ass


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

the paint is sweeet


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2006, 11:23 AM~4986618
> *The next time you see this it will be pinstriped and muraled.
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

thats a nice ass color you chose! cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 6 2006, 11:41 AM~4986715
> *is that pics of the bike redone? or old pics of its first paint?
> *


SOMETIMES I CANT BELIEVE YOUR MY SON :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 6 2006, 07:08 PM~4990581
> *SOMETIMES I CANT BELIEVE YOUR MY SON :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 6 2006, 07:08 PM~4990581
> *SOMETIMES I CANT BELIEVE YOUR MY SON :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THAT KANDY LOOK GOOD ENOUGH TO EAT DAMN SIC THAT SHIT SHIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

very nice paint man  who will make the murals?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 6 2006, 10:08 PM~4991343
> *very nice paint man   who will make the murals?
> *


THE SAME PERSON THAT DID THE LAST ONES....FREDDY ALFARO


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

oh nice, this guy have a real talent, cant wait to see it finished :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

OR BOTH :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: </span></span> :dunno:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

HAHA i think a trike!!!! but that is just me. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Trike Homie. :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

haha raul we even think a like what more can we have in common :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 7 2006, 09:44 AM~4994027
> *haha raul we even think a like what more can we have in common  :roflmao:
> *


Both or our first names start with an "R". :0 Its a sign!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2006, 12:46 PM~4994042
> *Both or our first names start with an "R".  :0  Its a sign!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


i did not notice!!! :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

oh please


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Trike definatly


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

bike. I dont like trikes that much except for a few and Rauls is 1 of them. Plus we might be able to compete Ima be out in socal this summer and might bring my bike.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 7 2006, 02:23 PM~4995640
> *bike. I dont like trikes that much except for a few and Rauls is 1 of them.  Plus we might be able to compete Ima be out in socal this summer and might bring my bike.
> *


i dont live in so cal .....NOR-CAL HOMIE


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll ride it up there then. where r the LRM shows in Cali?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

....all chrome ....
....lowrider bikes suck....
thanks heres my bike so far








i dont show this one just cruise it im workin on my show 1


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 7 2006, 04:15 PM~4996480
> *
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

YEAH BIG LUX!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 7 2006, 08:44 PM~4998139
> *YEAH BIG LUX!!!
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I got mine too but its not on chrome yet...


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 7 2006, 10:45 PM~4998146
> *
> *


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

trike for sure..


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

damn lol dawg yall need to clean your mustachees up dawg serious trim them thats real


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Mar 10 2006, 11:12 PM~5023531
> *damn lol dawg yall need to clean your mustachees up dawg serious trim them thats real
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Mar 10 2006, 10:12 PM~5023531
> *damn lol dawg yall need to clean your mustachees up dawg serious trim them thats real
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it is boring


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 11 2006, 10:27 AM~5025797
> *it is boring
> *


 :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 11 2006, 11:27 AM~5025797
> *it is boring
> *


 :uh: WTF :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for the Big LuX...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This just in.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2006, 01:34 PM~5040251
> *This just in.
> *


 :biggrin: DAMN THIS REBIRTH IS COMING OUT CLEAN, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS FINISHED


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2006, 01:34 PM~5040251
> *This just in.
> *


WHERES THE REST IM ON LUNCH FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2006, 01:34 PM~5040251
> *This just in.
> *


damn !!!!!!!!!!!!! but some problem there is some blue j/k :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 13 2006, 01:49 PM~5040302
> *WHERES THE REST IM ON LUNCH FOOL :biggrin:
> *


what up danny, where you working at?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

looking very nice danny i like it!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 
by the way hi :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

here you go


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

forget my first post i like it even more now. thanks raul!!!! so how much longer to i have to wait to see the final piece????????/


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 13 2006, 01:00 PM~5040356
> *forget my first post i like it even more now. thanks raul!!!! so how much longer to i have to wait to see the final piece????????/
> *


Wim will have to tell you exactly when hes going to be done with it. Then its got to get muraled.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i had not seen wim's work but he is hella good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah very nice pinstripe man!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice work !! i see wim did a lil scrolling !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wims work is all over the place. He did my trike too.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

well i had not seen it til now!! he is good.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice job I love it!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOK OUT MILD CLASS HERE I COME :biggrin: IS IT A BIKE OR IS IT A TRIKE :dunno:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2006, 01:57 PM~5040341
> *here you go
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its trike foo


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Look what I found. Its the only one that I took.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2006, 04:09 PM~5048197
> *Look what I found. Its the only one that I took.
> *


thats where it all began


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2006, 03:24 PM~5048341
> *thats where it all began
> *


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 22 2006, 09:30 PM~4683362
> *CAPPED OFF
> *


ya man that frame is lookin really good...man


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 18 2006, 12:45 PM~5074784
> *:biggrin:
> *


 stay up


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 18 2006, 11:49 AM~5074796
> * stay up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

looks good bro..........


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

whos hand is that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What about the frame? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 07:03 PM~5081938
> *What about the frame?  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 19 2006, 05:53 PM~5081500
> *whos hand is that?
> *


thats the hand of my muralist


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

looks like Tyrome Bigums hand lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2006, 07:26 PM~5082028
> *looks like Tyrome Bigums hand lol
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

lmao


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2006, 07:36 PM~5082073
> *
> *


damn sic that harsh lol
naw man i know that shit :biggrin: + i dont want to fuk up ur sic ass topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2006, 06:17 PM~5081976
> *thats the hand of my muralist
> *


 :0 Now that you mention it, it does look like freddys carpet.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 07:49 PM~5082146
> *:0  Now that you mention it, it does look like freddys carpet.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Coming along real nice bro...


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2006, 02:15 PM~5080611
> *:0  :0
> *


Looking good Danny Congrats on the Bike coming out to be one of the top dogs in the game  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Mar 19 2006, 08:42 PM~5082449
> *Looking good Danny Congrats on the Bike coming out to be one of the top dogs in the game   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro cant wait to reveal it at the viejitos show


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sick.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Mar 19 2006, 08:11 PM~5082718
> *sick.
> *


OH SHIT!!! Bobby, whats up!! Where ya been buddy? You going to be at the show?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where are the rest of the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 09:23 PM~5082826
> *Where are the rest of the pics?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2006, 11:03 AM~5085412
> *
> *


OTRA!! OTRA!! OTRA!!! OTRA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 20 2006, 12:05 PM~5085420
> *OTRA!! OTRA!! OTRA!!! OTRA!!! :cheesy:
> *


yeah what he said OTRA!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 20 2006, 10:05 AM~5085420
> *OTRA!! OTRA!! OTRA!!! OTRA!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2006, 11:08 AM~5085443
> *
> *


YAY!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Mar 20 2006, 10:09 AM~5085454
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


JUST WAIT UNTIL THE MURALS ARE DONE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2006, 11:10 AM~5085469
> *JUST WAIT UNTIL THE MURALS ARE DONE
> *


i knew that tank would be left like that :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

looking very nice sic i like them colors with that green. they go well together!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2006, 06:10 PM~5085469
> *JUST WAIT UNTIL THE MURALS ARE DONE
> *


Are they gonna be like the ones on the first bike  ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Mar 20 2006, 10:12 AM~5085479
> *Are they gonna be like the ones on the first bike    ?
> *


BUT OF COURSE


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2006, 06:12 PM~5085483
> *BUT OF COURSE
> *


Can't wait :0 :0 :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 20 2006, 12:24 PM~5085574
> *
> *


good morning raul i wanna be  too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 20 2006, 09:28 AM~5085609
> *good morning raul i wanna be   too!!!!!!!!!
> *


haha, ok! :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 20 2006, 12:42 PM~5085709
> *haha, ok!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i :biggrin: am :biggrin: i :biggrin: good :biggrin: mood :biggrin: today :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 20 2006, 09:50 AM~5085758
> *:biggrin: i :biggrin: am :biggrin: i :biggrin: good :biggrin: mood :biggrin: today :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 20 2006, 12:52 PM~5085772
> *:0
> *


 :angry: danm raul you act like i am always mad!!!!!!!!!!



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2006, 11:03 AM~5085412
> *
> *


Looking good homie. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 20 2006, 10:00 AM~5085824
> *:angry: danm raul you act like i am always mad!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No cuttys always mad.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

thats not true my mijo is always happy always putting a smile on my face!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

sic that is sic wit it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 20 2006, 11:57 AM~5086587
> *thats not true my mijo is always happy always putting a smile on my face!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


ya what she said! hi mija :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 20 2006, 03:56 PM~5086973
> *ya what she said! hi mija :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 20 2006, 02:58 PM~5086990
> *:wave:
> *


sorry to interrupt you 2 love birds but... Rosie do you still need a 20" frame?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 20 2006, 04:02 PM~5087016
> *sorry to interrupt you 2 love birds but... Rosie do you still need a 20" frame?
> *


 :roflmao: he is my friend, but any ways no i got one i willl get in a bit. but thanks anyways..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 20 2006, 01:02 PM~5087016
> *sorry to interrupt you 2 love birds but... Rosie do you still need a 20" frame?
> *


quit uinteruption our love bird and lets not fuck up dannys topic


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

yep!!! now back to danny's bike!!!!!!!!!!!
IS COMMING OUT HELLA GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

like the pinstripe on the frame the murls is goin to set it off just right


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 20 2006, 04:11 PM~5087101
> *like the pinstripe on the frame the murls is goin to set it off just right
> *


yes they are i cant wait to see it when done!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When is Freddy going to have it done?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 20 2006, 02:34 PM~5087250
> *When is Freddy going to have it done?
> *


this weekend or so


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:worship: sic that shit is the best green frame i have seen i cant wait till apirl 2


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Coming out good homie.


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T 4 MY BROTHERS BAD ASS BIKE !  :cheesy:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 20 2006, 07:11 PM~5089149
> *T T T 4 MY BROTHERS BAD ASS BIKE !  :cheesy:
> *


for sure putting it down for that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

UPS JUST DELIVERED THIS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is that the one you were telling me about?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2006, 01:25 PM~5118348
> *Is that the one you were telling me about?
> *


YES BUT IM ADAPTING TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!! ups on a saturday too wow i have to wait for my mirrors on moday


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 25 2006, 01:30 PM~5118362
> *nice!!!!!!!!!!!! ups on a saturday too wow i have to wait for my mirrors on moday
> *


ACTUALLY I GOT IT THE OTHER DAY :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Mar 25 2006, 12:30 PM~5118362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2006, 02:28 PM~5118354
> *YES BUT IM ADAPTING TO IT  :biggrin:
> *


what do you mean by that, r u gonna reupholster it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 25 2006, 01:34 PM~5118376
> *what do you mean by that, r u gonna reupholster it?*


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: ITS BRAND NEW


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who made the seat? its not from lowrider collection is it i got one from them


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2006, 02:35 PM~5118382
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:ITS BRAND NEW
> *


so what are you sdjusting to? You should reupholster it with some yellow and blue accents. Im gonna do my seat to match my painnt.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 25 2006, 01:35 PM~5118384
> *who made the seat? its not from lowrider collection is it i got one from them
> *


NO ITS NOT LOWRIDER COLLECTION FOOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 25 2006, 12:35 PM~5118384
> *who made the seat? its not from lowrider collection is it i got one from them
> *


 :barf: 

I hate that wavey shit.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

velour?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 25 2006, 01:36 PM~5118390
> *so what are you sdjusting to?  You should reupholster it with some yellow and blue accents.  Im gonna do my seat to match my painnt.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2006, 12:40 PM~5118403
> *:barf:
> 
> I hate that wavey shit.
> *


 its koo for bikes but for car interior its a no no


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK THIS BUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(\__/) 
(='.'=) 
(")_(")


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2006, 12:43 PM~5118418
> *FUCK THIS BUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (\__/)
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2006, 02:43 PM~5118418
> *I FUCKED THIS BUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (\__/)
> ...


I think that is illegal


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2006, 02:43 PM~5118418
> *FUCK THIS BUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (\__/)
> (='.'=)
> ...


i see blue bunnies.



j/p


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I GOT MY THIRD RIM TODAY THANKS TO ''THE BONE COLLECTOR'' :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 27 2006, 03:04 PM~5130164
> *I GOT MY THIRD RIM TODAY THANKS TO ''THE BONE COLLECTOR'' :thumbsup:
> *


Bring it this weekend and I will work on it.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2006, 04:09 PM~5130210
> *Bring it this weekend and I will work on it.
> *


  DONT FORGET YOUR TOOLS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 27 2006, 03:24 PM~5130331
> * DONT FORGET YOUR TOOLS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

when is this going to be done


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 27 2006, 06:14 PM~5130856
> *when is this going to be done
> *


this weekend


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

APIRL 2 ND MAN I CANT WAIT SIC 
WILL U HAVE THE DETAILED PICS AND EVRYTHING LIKE THAT ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2006, 08:10 PM~5131524
> *APIRL 2 ND MAN I CANT WAIT SIC
> WILL U HAVE THE DETAILED PICS AND EVRYTHING LIKE THAT ?
> *


no pics until the middle of next week


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2006, 01:25 PM~5118345
> *UPS JUST DELIVERED THIS :biggrin:
> *


nice lookin seat!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Poor attempt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 27 2006, 09:38 PM~5131995
> *Poor attempt
> *


I DONT THINK IT WILL LOOK LIKE THAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2006, 08:19 AM~5134436
> *I DONT THINK IT WILL LOOK LIKE THAT
> *


Its going to be better then that.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Either do i...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 28 2006, 09:27 AM~5134506
> *Either do i...
> *


GOOD ATTEMPT THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2006, 09:33 AM~5134919
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT A FEW PARTS BACK FROM THE PLATER(THEY ARE GOLD )


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2006, 07:09 PM~5138093
> *GOT A FEW PARTS BACK FROM THE PLATER(THEY ARE GOLD )
> *


damn stepping it up,must be nice to be a baller


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HATE TO SAY IT, BUT MAYBE LOSING THE FIRST ONE WAS A BLESSING. THE NEW ONE IS KICKING ASS. :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 28 2006, 07:28 PM~5138161
> *HATE TO SAY IT, BUT MAYBE LOSING THE FIRST ONE WAS A BLESSING.  THE NEW ONE IS KICKING ASS. :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro i cant wait to put it all together :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2006, 08:44 PM~5138203
> *thanks bro i cant wait to put it all together :biggrin:
> *


how much to gold plate the fork?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 28 2006, 08:05 PM~5138336
> *how much to gold plate the fork?
> *


I PAID $300 FOR FORKS,SISSY BAR, CHAINGUARD, AND 3 CAR PARTS


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

looking very nice you going all out on this trike and looks like its going to hit the competion hard


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2006, 09:07 PM~5138357
> *I PAID $300 FOR FORKS,SISSY BAR, CHAINGUARD, AND 3 CAR PARTS
> *


damn thats good whered you get it done at?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

whats up hommie!! its looking pretty good thats cool you made another bike dont leave this one in the car this time. ill see you at the shows hopefully soon.  :biggrin: 






froggy


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Mar 29 2006, 11:33 AM~5142297
> *whats up hommie!! its looking pretty good thats cool you made another bike dont leave this one in the car this time. ill see you at the shows hopefully soon.    :biggrin:
> froggy
> *


THANKS CARNAL,YOU KNOW I WASNT GOING TO LET THAT LITTLE INCIDENT KEEP ME OUT THE GAME, ILL SEE YOU AROUND FOR SURE


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey man what gadge of steel did you use to make your fornt end.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

aiy sic n twisted get at me about that money order


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 29 2006, 12:28 PM~5142769
> *aiy sic n twisted get at me about that money order
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2006, 09:10 PM~5131524
> *APIRL 2 ND MAN I CANT WAIT SIC
> WILL U HAVE THE DETAILED PICS AND EVRYTHING LIKE THAT ?
> *


somebody better have pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 29 2006, 05:17 PM~5144995
> *somebody better have pics!!!!!!!!!
> *


NO PICS UNTIL ABOUT THE 10TH OR SO


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 29 2006, 08:13 PM~5144965
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



you sent it yet??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 29 2006, 06:39 PM~5145464
> *you sent it yet??
> *


EARLIER


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 29 2006, 09:51 PM~5145549
> *EARLIER
> *


alright man thanks


----------



## lowrider_4_life (Mar 30, 2006)

no more pic?? :dunno:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: Happy Birthday bro ..................


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

I WANT TO WISH MY BROTHER DANNY,MR.SIC'N'TWISTED
A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 30 2006, 01:41 PM~5150447
> *THANKS SIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

happy b-day :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

and once again 
Happy Birthday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 30 2006, 02:41 PM~5150447
> *I WANT TO WISH MY BROTHER DANNY,MR.SIC'N'TWISTED
> A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it done yet?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

A hommie im trying to air ride my sons bike the orange one are you air riding yours? I need a air switch & what size air cylinder to use so i can send it all out to get engrave & chromed if any one that has those parts let me now hommie 


  FROGGY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 6 2006, 01:55 PM~4987697
> *u need a gun incase some1 try it again smoke they ass
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 1 2006, 01:04 PM~5162034
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a Co2 pellet gun


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by burke2127_@Apr 1 2006, 01:32 PM~5162102
> *looks like a Co2 pellet gun
> *


IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

A BETTER PIC OF THE FORKS


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lol an airsoft gun :biggrin: . those forks are so sexy


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 1 2006, 01:55 PM~5162161
> *lol an airsoft gun :biggrin:*





> * .  those forks are so sexy
> *


YES SIR BECAUSE IF I USE A REAL ONE I WONT BE ABLE TO SHOW MY BIKE


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 1 2006, 02:59 PM~5162174
> *
> YES SIR BECAUSE IF I USE A REAL ONE I WONT BE ABLE TO SHOW MY BIKE
> *



yup your right about that. no more pussy neither. just getting raped everytime you drop something


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

POST PICS OF THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Apr 1 2006, 01:45 PM~5162294
> *POST PICS OF THE OTHER SIDE
> *


Thats what I was going to say.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2006, 02:53 PM~5162303
> *Thats what I was going to say.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 1 2006, 02:38 PM~5162280
> *yup your right about that.  no more pussy neither.  just getting raped everytime you drop something
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 1 2006, 01:51 PM~5162152
> *A BETTER PIC OF THE FORKS
> 
> 
> ...


what happen i thought you were rollin to the meeting? if you stay in town tomorrow hit me up so i can swing by the pad


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T 4 YOU HATERS GET A CLOSER LOOK TO SEE WHATS BEING DONE HERE .......YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE

ILL BE IN FRESNO APRIL 23 READY TO CLOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 3 2006, 06:08 AM~5169745
> *T T T 4 YOU HATERS GET A CLOSER LOOK TO SEE WHATS BEING DONE HERE .......YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE
> 
> ILL BE IN FRESNO APRIL 23 READY TO CLOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

que bonito forks :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 3 2006, 07:20 AM~5169798
> *que bonito forks :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

YOU ALL READY TO BUST OUT ALREADY HA. I GOTA HURRY & COME UP WITH SOME PARTS & HOPEFULLY ILL BE THERE.  

  FROGGY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 3 2006, 09:16 AM~5170317
> *YOU ALL READY TO BUST OUT ALREADY HA. I GOTA HURRY & COME UP WITH SOME PARTS & HOPEFULLY ILL BE THERE.
> 
> FROGGY
> *


ill be ready for fresno


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 1 2006, 02:51 PM~5162152
> *A BETTER PIC OF THE FORKS
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 3 2006, 09:08 AM~5169745
> *T T T 4 YOU HATERS GET A CLOSER LOOK TO SEE WHATS BEING DONE HERE .......YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE
> 
> ILL BE IN FRESNO APRIL 23 READY TO CLOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Sorry to hear that...but we gonna be in INdy Puttin down the Lux 

Ohh yea new page for yea :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 4 2006, 03:14 PM~5178947
> *
> *


rep that all day


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for the Big Bad LuX...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 4 2006, 05:14 PM~5178947
> *
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

post pic of that forks on your bike !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE FINAL PIECES TO MY PUZZLE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 8 2006, 08:02 PM~5204914
> *THE FINAL PIECES TO MY PUZZLE
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 3 2006, 07:08 AM~5169745
> *T T T 4 YOU HATERS GET A CLOSER LOOK TO SEE WHATS BEING DONE HERE .......YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE
> 
> ILL BE IN FRESNO APRIL 23 READY TO CLOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


only one that clownin is me


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Is it mostly all together now..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u visit the china man at the flea market huh?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 8 2006, 09:06 PM~5204950
> *only one that clownin is me
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 8 2006, 09:15 PM~5205036
> *u visit the china man at the flea market huh?
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 8 2006, 09:11 PM~5204997
> *Is it mostly all together now..
> *


ALMOST


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 8 2006, 09:02 PM~5204914
> *THE FINAL PIECES TO MY PUZZLE
> *


when do i see the frame?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Apr 8 2006, 09:24 PM~5205120
> *when do i see the frame?
> *


WHEN YOU COME TO MY HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 8 2006, 09:27 PM~5205154
> *WHEN YOU COME TO MY HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


i had a feelng you were going to say that  i guess i can wait it out :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 8 2006, 09:18 PM~5205056
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

now post pics of it all done


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 9 2006, 12:57 PM~5207932
> *now post pics of it all done
> *


after april 23rd :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

you said April 10 foo that this monday


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

hes going to post them up today if he went to the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 9 2006, 12:32 PM~5208059
> *after april 23rd :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 9 2006, 02:32 PM~5208059
> *after april 23rd :biggrin:
> *


don't be like that danny :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

everyone wants a sneek peek


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

WHE WANT PICTURES


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> WHE WANT PICTURES


quote=low83cutty,Apr 11 2006, 09:56 AM~5219521]
everyone wants a sneek peek
[/quote]
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

EY HOMIE YOU SAID THE 10TH


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I know what some of the parts look like!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 11 2006, 02:51 PM~5221284
> *I know what some of the parts look like!
> *


alot of the parts :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 11 2006, 02:50 PM~5221281
> *EY HOMIE YOU SAID THE 10TH
> *


now its the 23rd :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 11 2006, 04:53 PM~5221295
> *alot of the parts :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL THE DAY OFF THE SHOW


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 11 2006, 03:00 PM~5221351
> *SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL THE DAY OFF THE SHOW
> *


unless you come to my house :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 11 2006, 05:06 PM~5221407
> *unless you come to my house :biggrin:
> *


I wish I was closer I would love to see the handle bars in person! DAMN! :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

you still want the seat


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 11 2006, 02:31 PM~5221610
> *I wish I was closer I would love to see the handle bars in person!  DAMN! :biggrin:
> *


i seen them looks really good!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 08:43 PM~5244246
> *i seen them looks really good!
> *


LUCKY!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU GUYS SEE WHAT I JUST ADDED


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn the suspence is building!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 21 2006, 07:07 PM~5289795
> *JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU GUYS SEE WHAT I JUST ADDED
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

u showin it tommorow?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 22 2006, 02:16 PM~5292810
> *u showin it tommorow?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Sneek Peaks are cool


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 22 2006, 08:09 PM~5294370
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


when are you showing it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 22 2006, 08:13 PM~5294392
> *when are you showing it?
> *


MAY 28


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

come on Sic man
that in a week i bet it done
already a sneek another one plezzzzzzzz


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2006, 08:31 PM~5294464
> *come on Sic man
> that in a week i bet it done
> already a sneek another one plezzzzzzzz
> *


ACTUALLY THATS IN ABOUT MONTH OR SO :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lolow+Apr 9 2006, 03:57 PM~5207932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok now post pics of your bike homie :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 24 2006, 10:19 AM~5303238
> *ok now post pics of your bike homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2"post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2" post pics of SIC'N'TWISTED "2"


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn gizmo calm down lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2006, 07:06 PM~5306089
> *damn gizmo calm down lol
> *


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 22 2006, 08:11 PM~5294384
> *Sneek Peaks are cool
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FROGGY</span> :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: Any new updates?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2006, 04:59 PM~5327988
> *:biggrin:  Any new updates?
> *


alot bro but my camera is broken so i cant post pics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 27 2006, 07:16 PM~5328481
> *alot bro but my camera is broken so i cant post pics
> *


Use Pelon's camera bro...  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 27 2006, 05:16 PM~5328481
> *alot bro but my camera is broken so i cant post pics
> *


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FROGGY</span>


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

anything new sic n twisted


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FROGGY</span>


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

ok hommie!!! i bet your favoret word is homie :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 6 2006, 10:59 PM~5383507
> * FROGGY</span>
> *


I BROUGHT IT OUT YESTERDAY AND IT WILL BE AT THE VIEJITOS CINCO DE SHOW TODAY


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE MURALS BY FREDDY ALFARO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CORTEZ CUSTOM ENGRAVING


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow...he did a great job on the murals and the forks.....lookin real good bro.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED ''2''


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Not feeling the mirrors so much...but everything else looks great!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@May 7 2006, 10:33 PM~5388422
> *Not feeling the mirrors so much...but everything else looks great!
> *


I ACTUALLY LIKE THE MIRRORS


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

Im speechless :0 :0 :0 .. How much did the engraving on the fork run you??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 7 2006, 09:36 PM~5388450
> *I ACTUALLY LIKE THE MIRRORS MYSELF
> *


Well shit bro...I hope you like em! :0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks real good... I like the mirrors too, engraving and murals came out perfect

Post up any other pictures you have

What else do u have planned for the trike, or is it finished


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 7 2006, 10:38 PM~5388463
> *Looks real good... I like the mirrors too, engraving and murals came out perfect
> 
> Post up any other pictures you have
> ...


THANKS OZZY .....THAT ALL I HAVE PLANNED FOR NOW


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

danm sic your trike is !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to see it in person. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2006, 10:49 PM~5388478
> *Cant wait to see it in person.  :biggrin:
> *


MAY 28TH :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

finally its worth the wait cortez does great work check out the avatar cortez does great work and good prices great trike sic .... tobad youre love seat material dont match the seats material :biggrin: ....... no crown ghetto j/p


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 7 2006, 10:50 PM~5388484
> *finally its worth the wait cortez does great work check out the avatar cortez does great work and good prices great trike sic .... tobad youre love seat material dont match the seats material  :biggrin: ....... no crown ghetto j/p
> *


THAT BANANNA SEAT WILL BE GONE REAL SONE AND MY CROWN AND AIR CYLINDER ARE AT THE PLATERS


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 8 2006, 12:49 AM~5388481
> *MAY 28TH :biggrin:
> *


i will see it then i will be at SOCIOS TOO....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 7 2006, 09:51 PM~5388489
> *THAT BANANNA SEAT WILL BE GONE REAL SONE AND MY CROWN AND AIR CYLINDER ARE AT THE PLATERS
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@May 7 2006, 10:52 PM~5388492
> *i will see it then i will be at SOCIOS TOO....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this trike looks really good!!!  i like the forks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@May 7 2006, 09:52 PM~5388492
> *i will see it then i will be at SOCIOS TOO....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2006, 10:52 PM~5388493
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 7 2006, 09:49 PM~5388481
> *MAY 28TH :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2006, 10:54 PM~5388507
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 8 2006, 12:54 AM~5388510
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 







:roflmao: 
wait raul!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@May 7 2006, 09:56 PM~5388527
> *:0  :0
> :roflmao:
> wait raul!!
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you getting one of those schwinn spring seat like socios :biggrin: it would go great on it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 7 2006, 10:57 PM~5388533
> *you getting one of those schwinn spring seat like socios  :biggrin: it would go great on it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YES SIR


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 7 2006, 09:57 PM~5388533
> *you getting one of those schwinn spring seat like socios  :biggrin: it would go great on it
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

that shit looks tight homie


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: ooohh and i notice you need a light for that bracket of youres got a schwinn light yet


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 7 2006, 10:58 PM~5388543
> *that shit looks tight homie
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 7 2006, 10:59 PM~5388547
> *:biggrin: ooohh and i notice you need a light for that bracket of youres got a schwinn light yet
> *


MR.CORTEZ HAS THAT RIGHT NOW


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

yup yup sending some more stuff to him this week :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 7 2006, 09:57 PM~5388536
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YES SIR
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

can i see a close up of the chain guard


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Are you still doing a scissor lift ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 8 2006, 01:17 AM~5388946
> *Are you still doing a scissor lift ?
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN CAME OUT REALLY NICE! PROPS!


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@May 8 2006, 01:48 AM~5388475
> *danm sic your trike is !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 supermackfunkadocious :biggrin: that mutha @#$%! is hott ........Damn


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 7 2006, 11:31 PM~5388405
> *SIC'N'TWISTED ''2''
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 7 2006, 10:31 PM~5388405
> *SIC'N'TWISTED ''2''
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i cant see fuken photobuket


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 8 2006, 11:55 AM~5390830
> * i cant see fuken photobuket
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

email me it man ples
i cant see 
i waited so much for me not to see it damn


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

saw it thanks sic for emailing it to me damn that really came out sic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 8 2006, 12:01 PM~5390857
> *email me it man ples
> i cant see
> i waited so much for me not to see it damn
> *


E-MAIL SENT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I STILL NEED TO PUT ON THE CUSTOM PEDAL, BEARING CUPS,SPOTLIGHT AND A FEW OTHER THINGS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice.. looks bad ass homie./.. give u ur props..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 8 2006, 12:18 PM~5390941
> *I STILL NEED TO PUT ON THE CUSTOM PEDAL, BEARING CUPS,SPOTLIGHT AND A FEW OTHER THINGS
> *


really damn what about a sizor lift like ozie said :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

fuckin incredible


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damnnnn Danny it looks fuckin sick bro...

LuxuriouS!!!!!  

Thats how we do it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lookin good danny only thing is u need some gold in the back to even the gold parts out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is the back of the mirrors engraved?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 8 2006, 04:19 PM~5392430
> *lookin good danny only thing is u need some gold in the back to even the gold parts out
> *


IM WAITING FOR A DELIVERY FROM THE PLATER


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

OMFG that bike is incredible i cant belive how it looks u really outdone yourself on this project sic


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: get a close up of the chain guard


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks sick


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

omg that bike is fuggin sick
omg Ali that ass is fuggin sexy, you hit that? Make me proud :tears: i thought you were gay


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a bit dirty but i think it will work


----------



## J4$0N (Feb 26, 2006)

dddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm is that rideable, it looks like the chain will be pulling up mud


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@May 8 2006, 06:38 PM~5393384
> *omg that bike is fuggin sick
> omg Ali that ass is fuggin sexy, you hit that?  Make me proud :tears: i thought you were gay
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DIDNT EVERYONE?:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J4$0N_@May 8 2006, 07:03 PM~5393491
> *dddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm is that rideable, it looks like the chain will be pulling up mud
> *


IT WILL BE ONCE MY AIR SET UP IS ON IT


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

IM JELOUS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 8 2006, 07:01 PM~5393472
> *a bit dirty but i think it will work
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK IT WILL WORK TOO :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I said it before but it looks fucking awsome Danny...LuX quality...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

bike looks good bro, i seen it at the viejitos gathering on sunday


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Danny how'd your new pedals and cups turn out at the chromers??


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

how can i contact the muralist? and how pricey is it?


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 8 2006, 08:36 PM~5393963
> *how can i contact the muralist? and how pricey is it?
> *


Just hit me up bro.. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 8 2006, 07:45 PM~5394011
> *Just hit me up bro.. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

looks good bro :thumbsup: let me know if i can do anything else for you and your peoples


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 8 2006, 08:23 PM~5393875
> *Hey Danny how'd your new pedals and cups turn out at the chromers??
> *


IM EXPECTING THEM SOMETIME THIS WEEK


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

AMAZING trike Sic man! Definetly lives up to its name!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@May 8 2006, 09:32 PM~5394217
> *looks good bro  :thumbsup: let me know if i can do anything else for you and your peoples
> *


WILL DO


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider92_@May 8 2006, 07:05 PM~5393504
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: DIDNT EVERYONE?:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




fuck you two...


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 8 2006, 11:45 PM~5394011
> *Just hit me up bro.. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


o hello i didn no u were on here :twak: stupid me


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

How much did your engraving cost?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 8 2006, 09:59 AM~5390175
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> *


X2 damb!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 9 2006, 09:06 PM~5400037
> *X2 damb!
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS PEOPLE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

its alright


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2006, 11:30 AM~5403294
> *its alright
> *


NOT BAD FOR PAYING FOR EVERYTHING WITH FOODSTAMPS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 10 2006, 10:31 AM~5403303
> *NOT BAD FOR PAYING FOR EVERYTHING WITH FOODSTAMPS
> *


and a jar of old pennys that you found.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FROGGY</span>


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 9 2006, 05:33 AM~5395211
> *fuck you two...
> *


no thanks stick to the hoes homeboi


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO!!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WOW


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 10 2006, 10:31 AM~5403303
> *NOT BAD FOR PAYING FOR EVERYTHING WITH FOODSTAMPS
> *


i can vouch for that, you still owe me about 20 more.........


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Trike came out real nice man   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

that thing is nice hey did you ever get youre cylinder back yet and can youpost a pic of the seat :biggrin: please


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

that thing is so nice !!!! i want to get one like that but iam debatingon it ..but nice seat !!!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

That seat is nice... real clean

So whats goin on with this trike/bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 21 2006, 10:39 PM~5648396
> *That seat is nice... real clean
> 
> So whats goin on with this trike/bike
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT IN THE NEXT MONTH IT WILL GO THROUGH SOME DRASTIC CHANGES JUST WAIT AND SEE IT WILL BE OUT FOR PORTLAND AUG 6


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

wow dan, you are doing a much better job than me at reping the lux, props homie to you and yours, there is some nice work in thid bike, its real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 21 2006, 10:42 PM~5648418
> *wow dan, you are doing a much better job than me at reping the lux, props homie to you and yours, there is some nice work in thid bike, its real nice :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ITS OK!!!!!LOL TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 31 2006, 10:33 PM~4748017
> *looks alot better seam welded... the tack welded pics looked sloppy :thumbsup:
> *


Can you still tell the difference? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 27 2006, 05:41 PM~4940440
> *[attachmentid=480192]
> 
> The real thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 11:17 AM~5651060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are pretty sweet, do theyturn?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 22 2006, 11:39 AM~5651179
> *those are pretty sweet, do theyturn?
> *


YES THEY TURN


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 12:04 PM~5651310
> *YES THEY TURN
> *


awewsome! :0


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

DAMN YOUR BIKE IS COMIN OUT SICK UNCLE D CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AT THE NEXT SHOW !!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everything on this bike works.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2006, 02:03 PM~5651959
> *Everything on this bike works.
> *


EXCEPT THE OWNER :biggrin:


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 02:26 PM~5652386
> *EXCEPT THE OWNER :biggrin:
> *



YEA WE ALL KNOW THAT U DONT WORK HAHA U NEED A J-O-B HAHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 02:26 PM~5652386
> *EXCEPT THE OWNER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:
SNEAK PEAK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 03:26 PM~5652386
> *EXCEPT THE OWNER :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 04:26 PM~5652386
> *EXCEPT THE OWNER :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

looking good hommie!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA IM JUST FUCKING AROUND FELLAS I WORK :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

works on the corner


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 7 2006, 10:35 PM~5734573
> *works on the corner
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

T



T



T


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

T



T



T


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

The latest addition... with more to come!!!


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks even better than the first one man.. love the engraving


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Much love and respect to Danny on 1 Clean ass trike. Way to Rep Sj Homie. If you need anything. 
That trike kit brought it all out. good decision


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hey danny we want some detaled pics of your trike  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 9 2006, 07:32 PM~5937093
> *Much love and respect to Danny on 1 Clean ass trike. Way to Rep Sj Homie. If you need anything.
> That trike kit brought it all out. good decision
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0 LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## INSANITYONLIFTS (Jan 5, 2005)

dam your bike looks hella clean
keep up the good work danny


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We will get some good pics soon.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 09:06 PM~5938016
> *We will get some good pics soon.
> *


Leave the flash OFF too much bling  :thumbsup:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

That trike kit is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 10 2006, 12:38 AM~5938633
> *That trike kit is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just found this pic. This is dannys frame when I got it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 11:37 PM~5956428
> *I just found this pic. This is dannys frame when I got it.
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 11:37 PM~5956428
> *I just found this pic. This is dannys frame when I got it.
> 
> 
> ...


FROM AN UGLY DUCKLING TO A BEAUTIFUL SWAN :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 09:43 AM~5957965
> *FROM AN UGLY DUCKLING TO A BEAUTIFUL SWAN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




i agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 09:43 AM~5957965
> *FROM AN UGLY DUCKLING TO A BEAUTIFUL SWAN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see a duck or a swan?????? :uh: jp looks hella better


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 13 2006, 05:46 PM~5960356
> *i dont see a duck or a swan?????? :uh:  jp looks hella better
> *


try looking in the mirror


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 13 2006, 05:50 PM~5960387
> *iam ugly so i dont look at the mirror
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Absoulte last pic I have of it.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 10:35 PM~5962374
> *Absoulte last pic I have of it.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PAINT ALL CUSTOM AND SHIT


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

LuxuriouS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 09:35 PM~5962374
> *Absoulte last pic I have of it.
> 
> 
> ...


BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 16 2006, 08:21 PM~5983748
> *BEFORE AND AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 01:35 AM~5962374
> *Absoulte last pic I have of it.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! that was ugly!! :roflmao:


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

T



T



T


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

The latest addition to Danny's trike! The SIC-est sissybar!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 13 2006, 05:45 PM~6167339
> *The latest addition to Danny's trike! The SIC-est sissybar!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

noce.. just remember.. my chopper needs a sissy bar.. thanks for reminding me


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 09:48 PM~6167371
> *noce.. just remember.. my chopper needs a sissy bar.. thanks for reminding me
> *


If you want something done, hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

will this sissy bar be on at dukes this weekend?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 06:20 PM~6167680
> *will this sissy bar be on at dukes this weekend?
> *


no, vegas.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 13 2006, 07:14 PM~6167625
> *If you want something done, hit me up! :biggrin:
> *


now u know i make all my parts.. but if i do need help.. ill holla


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 07:20 PM~6167680
> *will this sissy bar be on at dukes this weekend?
> *


nope :biggrin: still needs to be plated


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

LOOKS BAD ASS DANNY


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 13 2006, 09:45 PM~6167339
> *The latest addition to Danny's trike! The SIC-est sissybar!
> 
> 
> ...


thank you hahaha  you did great work with that one  




here is the original version :cheesy: on my bobber


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i like  gold or chrome????or mix?????


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

T




T




T


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 14 2006, 03:44 PM~6174772
> *i like    gold or chrome????or mix?????
> *


chrome


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 09:15 PM~6188830
> *chrome
> *


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

T








T







T


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

A SIC I HEARD THAT THERE TRYIN TO CONSIDER U FOR TRIKE OF THE YEAR????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAY AREA BOSS 408_@Sep 26 2006, 08:19 PM~6251351
> *A SIC I HEARD THAT THERE TRYIN TO CONSIDER U FOR TRIKE OF THE YEAR????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I DONT HAVE A CHANCE :biggrin:


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

YOUR BIKE IS HELLA BAD THOUGH!!!!CAN WE EXPECT SUM CHANGES FOR VEGAS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAY AREA BOSS 408_@Sep 26 2006, 08:36 PM~6251514
> *YOUR BIKE IS HELLA BAD THOUGH!!!!CAN WE EXPECT SUM CHANGES FOR VEGAS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


A LITTLE NOT MUCH THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey, it may not be a unanimous winner for toty, but with just a few changes, it could be unstoppable. I predict, if not this year, then next year is your year. seriously. you have one thing the competition doesnt have, a nice looking bike. yea mabey assylum has points out the ass for this and that, and the professor x trike, well.... its not too impressive. I swear, your just a couple of changes away from having the most beautiful trike in the world. Im not saying I know everything about lowrider bikes, but Ive been in the game long enough to know when a bike is a true champion. and yours deffidently has the makings of that champion. 


(hows that for a pep talk) :tongue: 

seriously though, you have one of the nicest trikes in the world, and Im sure Im not the only one that thinks so.


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 26 2006, 08:04 PM~6251819
> *hey, it may not be a unanimous winner for toty, but with just a few changes, it could be unstoppable. I predict, if not this year, then next year is your year. seriously. you have one thing the competition doesnt have,  a nice looking bike.  yea mabey assylum has points out the ass for this and that, and the professor x trike, well.... its not too impressive.  I swear, your just a couple of changes away from having the most beautiful trike in the world.  Im not saying I know everything about lowrider bikes, but Ive been in the game long enough to know when a bike is a true champion. and yours deffidently has the makings of that champion.
> (hows that for a pep talk)  :tongue:
> 
> ...


WE ALL KNOW SIC AND TWISTED WILL DO HELLA GOOD IN VEGAS THERES NO ARGUING THAT AND YEA HIS TRIKE IS THE BEST IF NOT ONE OF THE BEST!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAY AREA BOSS 408_@Sep 27 2006, 08:40 PM~6259925
> *WE ALL KNOW SIC AND TWISTED WILL DO HELLA GOOD IN VEGAS THERES NO ARGUING THAT AND YEA HIS TRIKE IS THE BEST IF NOT ONE OF THE BEST!!! :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 26 2006, 11:04 PM~6251819
> *hey, it may not be a unanimous winner for toty, but with just a few changes, it could be unstoppable. I predict, if not this year, then next year is your year. seriously. you have one thing the competition doesnt have,  a nice looking bike.  yea mabey assylum has points out the ass for this and that, and the professor x trike, well.... its not too impressive.  I swear, your just a couple of changes away from having the most beautiful trike in the world.  Im not saying I know everything about lowrider bikes, but Ive been in the game long enough to know when a bike is a true champion. and yours deffidently has the makings of that champion.
> (hows that for a pep talk)  :tongue:
> 
> ...


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

T







T







T


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what happend to the first bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 6 2006, 06:18 AM~6317779
> *what happend to the first bike?
> *


cutty stold it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 6 2006, 09:50 AM~6317923
> *cutty stold it.
> *


LIKE A LOOTER IN NAWLINS'


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 6 2006, 10:51 AM~6319097
> *LIKE A LOOTER IN NAWLINS'
> *


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

lol


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

T




T




T


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

(\__/) 
(='.'=) 
(")_(")


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

MORE PICS BRO STEP IT UP U BEIN SLOW


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Nov 6 2006, 03:09 PM~6515197
> *MORE PICS BRO STEP IT UP U BEIN SLOW
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 6 2006, 03:14 PM~6515234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we should do a kustom face seat for this danny. some crazy trible work you go wit the forks and fenders :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Nov 6 2006, 10:30 PM~6518547
> *we should do a kustom face seat for this danny. some crazy trible work you go wit the forks and fenders :0
> *


you make it, and i'll do the rest


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what ever


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GREAT :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Nov 6 2006, 03:14 PM~6515234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERE ZIGS LOOK AT THIS STYLE SCISSOR LIFT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 16 2007, 06:40 PM~7493468
> *HERE ZIGS LOOK AT THIS STYLE SCISSOR LIFT
> *


nice


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 16 2007, 06:40 PM~7493468
> *HERE ZIGS LOOK AT THIS STYLE SCISSOR LIFT
> *


you could have PMed him the pic instead of bringing up old topics :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 16 2007, 05:50 PM~7493519
> *you could have PMed him the pic instead of bringing up old topics :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Nov 6 2006, 04:14 PM~6515234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: since when have you got the sissor lift and pinstrip i havent been in the bike section for awhile


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Mar 17 2007, 09:44 AM~7496139
> *:worship: since when have you got the sissor lift and pinstrip i havent been in the bike section for awhile
> *


thats was done in AUGUST


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Was this the one in vegas?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Mar 17 2007, 10:39 AM~7496375
> *Was this the one in vegas?
> *


YES


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

here you go sick from the monterey show "1st place trophy and chrome and gold specialty award"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 27 2007, 08:44 PM~7566625
> *here you go sick from the monterey show "1st place trophy and chrome and gold specialty award"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANNY(SIC'N'TWISTED)


----------



## 408sharks_wifey (Mar 20, 2007)

*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER-N-LAW*


----------



## 408sharks_wifey (Mar 20, 2007)

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER-N-LAW*


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey , danny how did you make that platform your love seat sits on???? or did you buy it like that???


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Nov 6 2006, 11:14 PM~6515234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly one of the best versions of your bike!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 2 2007, 06:59 AM~9137670
> *Hey , danny how did you make that platform your love seat sits on???? or did you buy it like that???
> *


I MADE IT, SHEET METAL AND ANGLE IRON


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

how did you git it to rotate


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 27 2007, 10:44 PM~7566625
> *"
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

this bike is bad ass


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 21 2009, 06:13 PM~12774457
> *this bike is bad ass
> *


was


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

whens part 3 coming out :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 15 2009, 11:40 AM~15366317
> *whens part 3 coming out  :biggrin:
> *


SOON

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=473336&hl=


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

whats up homie i had this picture from scrape by the lake car show 2009 it was nice meeting you guys up there bike looks nice man


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

[/quote]


hey sic. nice bike. i have a rim that would match those rims you got on it.but with less spokes on each fan blade.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sic dosent have this bike anymore he sold it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 19 2009, 02:32 PM~15403216
> *sic dosent have this bike anymore he sold it
> *


oh that cool. just noticed the rims.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 15 2009, 07:22 PM~15370514
> *whats up homie i had this picture from scrape by the lake car show 2009 it was nice meeting you guys up there bike looks nice man
> 
> 
> ...



its mine now


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 04:12 PM~15404271
> *its mine now
> *



for real? if so cool. like i said, i got this rim looks almost like a match. just 4 less spokes on each fan blade.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

for the homies out west

JC's welding, CAD design, and CNC cutting

Laser Cutting services Price list

All prices in USA dollars - except locals & other CDN's pay in $ CDN & LUX bro's get 5% off: 

1x 3/16" set handle bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" knock-offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless steel mirrors: $50 / pair

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced - I still need to get a price on this.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US if all parts shipped in a single shipment.

Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










fender brace


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 05:12 PM~15404271
> *its mine now
> *


NICE BIKE TO HAVE


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 9 2009, 01:34 PM~15608544
> *NICE BIKE TO HAVE
> *



thx alot!

yeah I like it alot. 

I use that bike to ride around


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------

